# Theres a white ring around both eyes?



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

My male VT has a ring around both eyes. Hes dark purple, and at the base of both eyes is white. Im not sure if its because the light had been off, and i turned it on, I know they loose colour sometimes. but, i didnt want to take chances.

Hes in a 4gal kk. Its got a heater, the water is 76-75 all the time. Its an automatic heater, i need to grab another, i know the waters a bit cold. There is no filter, but an airstone which i keep on during the day to try to keep the white film from the top of the water. 

PH is fine, 7.5. however, i hadnt changed the water for about a week and a half, so today i changed 100%, stableized the PH, and de-chlorinated. So he's in very clean water now.

Any ideas? Is it the bad water, or is it normal?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

coolcucumber said:


> My male VT has a ring around both eyes. Hes dark purple, and at the base of both eyes is white. Im not sure if its because the light had been off, and i turned it on, I know they loose colour sometimes. but, i didnt want to take chances.
> 
> Hes in a 4gal kk. Its got a heater, the water is 76-75 all the time. Its an automatic heater, i need to grab another, i know the waters a bit cold. There is no filter, but an airstone which i keep on during the day to try to keep the white film from the top of the water.
> 
> ...


You are not changing the water enough. You should be doing a 50% and a 100% water change every single week. What do you mean by stabilize the ph? Don't use those drops.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a powder. Is it not alright to use it?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

coolcucumber said:


> Its a powder. Is it not alright to use it?


No, don't use it. That seems even more unsafe to dose. Adjusting the ph can be harmful. A bit high ph is much better than constant ph fluctuations. Just don't mess with it.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh. I've been using it for almost a year now. Alright, though, ill stop and try to slowly adjust him to the pH.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

im just thumbing through, i just bought Marineland 5 gal tank w/ Bio-Wheel, and 4 Bettas, 2 CT and 2 VT all females, and i was told to use the Betta Safe fizzy tablets to condition the water (1 tablets for ever 2 gal, 3 for 5gal).... so after i put my tank together filled it up,

so far fish seem happy with the extra room to swim instead of those small cups i got them in ...

so your saying those fizzy's arent safe?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

roypattonphoto said:


> im just thumbing through, i just bought Marineland 5 gal tank w/ Bio-Wheel, and 4 Bettas, 2 CT and 2 VT all females, and i was told to use the Betta Safe fizzy tablets to condition the water (1 tablets for ever 2 gal, 3 for 5gal).... so after i put my tank together filled it up,
> 
> so far fish seem happy with the extra room to swim instead of those small cups i got them in ...
> 
> so your saying those fizzy's arent safe?


They are a totally different thing. He is talking about PH, you are talking about water conditioner. 

Although I don't recommend the fizzies, I suggest a normal liquid conditioner like Prime.

And for a sorority the minimum size is ten gallons with at least 5 girls or there could be fighting issues.


----------

